# Engine Mounts



## Cory Wood (Mar 21, 2016)

I am in the process of rebuilding the motor in my 1970 GTO and lost the bolts that go to bolt the motor mounts to the block I think they are 7/16-14x1" ??? So I look on Summit Racing why is there 6 bolts in the ARP 190-3102 kit and I only need 4 It would be nice to find a chart on bolt sizes & Lengths


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello*

because the later/newer engines need 3 per side ..to hold to the block .. U shaped bracket and
5 bosses on the block ... you have 2 ..in the pic .. early engine ??
I have a correct set of 4 originals with cross cut heads like water pump bolts for mount to block
give me a call tomorrow
I will get a set out to you
any other hardware ??

Scott
206 4six5 9165


----------



## Cory Wood (Mar 21, 2016)

*Engine mounts*

I am not talking about the frame mounts I need the bolts that secure the motor mounts to the block I think they are 7/16-14x1" but I am not sure Okay Happy update. My friend that was helping me put the bolts in the new box that the new motor mounts came in and yes they are 7/16 - 14 X 1" Hex :smile3:


----------

